# TiVo Premiere 2 TB Upgrade Drive



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Since I bought an Elite, I figured I don't need 638 hours of storage. So I took out this upgraded drive in my old Premiere and replaced it with the original. I decided to put this up on eBay to offset some of the cost. Here's the link. Starting price is only $60 and Buy it Now $90. Better than the options that are out there.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120795042226

The drive is a 2 TB Western Digital WD20EVDS Green Drive, one of the best that is made specifically for DVRs. It will upgrade your TiVo Premiere to 318 hours. I already have it loaded so all you have to do is remove the old one and put this one in.


----------



## slxgru2003 (Nov 10, 2011)

Asking $550 OBO

Includes prepaid transferrable Tivo lifetime subscription to Tivo service!

Tivo Premiere XL upgraded to 2 Tb Hd, records 370 hours of HD and 2700+ hours of regular programming. 

I paid $399 for the lifetime Tivo subscription in February 2011.
The 2 TB upgrade is $149 on top of the box itself.
I have $700 in it right now there is one comparable used unit on the auction site for $698 buy it now.
I hate to sell it but I've given as much time and energy to Comcast as I am willing to do.
This thing is only 6 months old and has been flawless, if only I could say the same for Comcast.
It does Youtube, Netflix, Blockbuster, ETC. amazing machine that I don't want to part with.

IT WILL NOT WORK WITH SATELLITE OR UVERSE!!!!!!

PM or email me if you are interested.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

slxgru2003 said:


> Asking $550 OBO
> 
> Includes prepaid transferrable Tivo lifetime subscription to Tivo service!
> 
> ...


Burying an ad for an entire TiVo in a thread whose title indicates it's about a hard drive only, instead of starting a new thread specifically for what you're selling, seems an odd way to try to get customers.


----------

